

3D CSS and HTML5 - Shaun the Sheep - octopus
http://www.chromeexperiments.com/shaunthesheep

======
DrCatbox
"We're sorry, but this experiment was designed to work with Windows 7, Windows
Vista, or Mac OS X Snow Leopard (10.6) blah blah blah"

Im sorry you suck.

------
yawgmoth
Very cool and inspiring display :)

------
qjz
Why does it smell like smoke?

